# Chronicals of Narnia...



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

I read every single one of these books in elementary school.  I loved them so much.  My children have now enjoyed them as well.

Can't wait for the movie!  It looks fantastic!

http://adisney.go.com/disneypictures/narnia/index.html


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 4, 2005)

Lisa I would have to agree my wife and son's can't wait for the movie I heard the special effect are outstanding.
Terry


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2005)

I cant wait  for the movie as well, but I could DEFINITELY use a re-read. I think I stopped one or three books before the end.

I had an old old copy of the series (box set). I noticed at the bookstore the other day they changed the order of the books? Anyone know what the deal with that was/is?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Lisa I would have to agree my wife and son's can't wait for the movie I heard the special effect are outstanding.
> Terry



I have seen the trailers in the movie theatre as well.  The Lion is phenomenal looking.  I am DEFINITELY going opening weekend.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 4, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> I cant wait for the movie as well, but I could DEFINITELY use a re-read. I think I stopped one or three books before the end.
> 
> I had an old old copy of the series (box set). I noticed at the bookstore the other day they changed the order of the books? Anyone know what the deal with that was/is?


 
Yes, one of them, written later than some others, was a prequel. The change in order is to put them together chronologically rather than by publishing date.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> I cant wait  for the movie as well, but I could DEFINITELY use a re-read. I think I stopped one or three books before the end.
> 
> I had an old old copy of the series (box set). I noticed at the bookstore the other day they changed the order of the books? Anyone know what the deal with that was/is?



I could use a re read too, Sam!  It has been 25-30 years, YIKES!

I didn't know they changed the order... weird.  In what way?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 4, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I read every single one of these books in elementary school. I loved them so much. My children have now enjoyed them as well.
> 
> Can't wait for the movie! It looks fantastic!
> 
> http://adisney.go.com/disneypictures/narnia/index.html


 
I loved them as well and can't wait for the movie to come out. They had the same effect upon previous generations as Harry Potter does now - getting young people to want to read.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I loved them as well and can't wait for the movie to come out. They had the same effect upon previous generations as Harry Potter does now - getting young people to want to read.



Very true Jonathan.  My Grade school teacher used to read them to us every morning during "reading time" before classes started.  We would all sit around her as she read to us.  After the first book we begged for the second and then the third.  I think we got through three or four books before the school year was out and then I read the rest on my own.  Those books bring back some fond childhood memories for me.  I am glad they are making them into movies.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

My kids are excited about them. I haven't read any of them; I know the author from his _The Two Cultures_.


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2005)

the magicians nephew is now book 1, whereas it was like book 6 originally, and the lion, witch, wardrobe was first. I THINK. I could have that all totally wrong.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 4, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> the magicians nephew is now book 1, whereas it was like book 6 originally, and the lion, witch, wardrobe was first. I THINK. I could have that all totally wrong.


 
That's the one. The story in "The Magician's Nephew" takes place many years before "The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe", although it was writtten andpublished later.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

It's the same question as with J.R.R. Tolkien's works, or even the Dune series...do you read them in publication order, or in the series' own chronology?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Yes, one of them, written later than some others, was a prequel. The change in order is to put them together chronologically rather than by publishing date.



I read the new collection, starting with The Magician's Nephew. It explains where the White Queen came from, the creation of Narnia, and how the wardrobe came to be made. It also explains little things, like why there's a lamp post in the middle of nowhere.

If you want all of this explanation before reading The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe then you'll want to read this book first. If you'd rather read the books in the order they were originally published, skip it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

I read them, as well, many years ago; but, just finished a re-read of LWW a couple months ago.  My oldest daughter and I discovered the British series from God knows when at the library when she was about 8 and we watched up to The Silver chair before we both sorta lost interest.

I, too, am looking forward to the film.  It promises to be a faithful reconstruction.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 5, 2005)

I've read the books several times each. One rainy weekend I read all 7 books LOL. I'm really looking forward to the movies. Saw the cartoon, and it was crappy... I have some of the audio books, but they don't really do it justice. I just hope they do it well and give a good representation of it.

If you want some more CS Lewis fiction, try the Space Trilogy. Out of the Silent Planet, Perelandra, That Hideous Strength. Quite an interesting read and entertaining.

Read about CS Lewis at Wikipedia, has a smidgen of all of his work.

MrH

edit: btw, the link includes a little info regarding the order of the books.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

Except for Goblet of Fire, I've been more excited about Chronicles of Narnia than anything released this year. I even planned on taking Friday off from work to go see it with my wife.

I still want to but I had to take off Friday because my son is sick. Today, I'm still home for the same reason. I might not get to see the movie unless I go alone this weekend. Oh well, at least I get to see what I'm sure will be an awesome movie...and I'll be able to have lunch whereever I choose.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 5, 2005)

I never read the series - by the time I even heard about them I felt I was too old to read them, but when I found out the premise behind how and why they were written, I can't wait to get my hands on them.

I understand it's an analogy to a history of Christianity ... what would you all say?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 5, 2005)

That is correct.  Aslan, the lion, is the Savior.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 5, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I never read the series - by the time I even heard about them I felt I was too old to read them, but when I found out the premise behind how and why they were written, I can't wait to get my hands on them.
> 
> I understand it's an analogy to a history of Christianity ... what would you all say?


 
The analogy is pretty clear... it can be read as pure fiction though. Like alot of books, you can read as much into it as you want. I hope they do stay true to the story though...

I'm contemplating reading them again myself. Its been so many years... then again, need to graduate first!

MrH


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> _The Two Cultures_.


 
Hmmm, I had just read an article on C.P. Snow and had him on my mind. Anyway, the Wikipedia link is helpful. I'd like to read the first book prior to seeing the movie, but now I'll have to think whether I should start somewhere other than at The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe!

I saw the Anthony Hopkins/Debra Winger movie of his life not long ago. It doesn't really reveal much of why he'd be motivated to write children's literature.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 5, 2005)

The Chronicles of Narnia is an excellent series and is a definitely a Christian analogy, Aslan, the lion is representative of Christ. 
Though as mrhnau said, it can be read as pure fiction. 
I can't wait to see the movie. I think I need to dig out the series and reread it.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't read the books, but I want too...also want to watch the movie...will probably see the movie before i have the money to buy the books...i'm weird and have to have hardcover...lol.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 6, 2005)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> I haven't read the books, but I want too...also want to watch the movie...will probably see the movie before i have the money to buy the books...i'm weird and have to have hardcover...lol.



not 100% sure, but I think you can buy the whole series in hardback now, just one huge book. Might be worth looking into.

MrH


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

I know for a fact that you can buy the whole series in one collected paperback. I'm not positive about the hardcover but it's probably available too.

I read The Magician's Nephew before LWW and found it a very good arrangement. It took nothing away from LWW for me. Both stories stand on their own. 

In fact, reading The Magician's Nephew helped me feel like I was reading a more complete story. I also found it to be the more interesting of the two books.

I've tried to avoid any anaologies to Christianity although it's obviously present. If I needed to examine religious ideals I could do that in church. The books stand just fine as a fantasy series.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeppers, I just picked up the entire collective in a nice big paperback.  Unabridged and all 7 volumes.  Though I got mine for 9.95 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3627564&cat=3920&type=3&dept=3920&path=0:3920


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 6, 2005)

lol..i try not to shop at walmart...just a choice of mine.

How about all books in hard back...i will go with the hardcove that has all of them but only as a last resort...plus it is like $30 or $40.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 6, 2005)

C.S Lewis was a friend of J.R.R Tolkien


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 6, 2005)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> C.S Lewis was a friend of J.R.R Tolkien


 
wrote Lord of the Rings at the same time as Space trilogy


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 6, 2005)

I often use that question for trivia....many people don't know that.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 6, 2005)

I've read the books a couple times before, but it had been so long that I didn't remember very much. I got the giant book containing all the books from Wal-Mart and am now partway through The Voyage of the Dawn Treader. I've been really enjoying rereading these stories again. I also appreciated having Magician's Nephew first since it explained about how what and who came to be where. I am a Christian and all the anologies make everything way more powerful for me. It's not uncommon for me to get all choked up concerning special Aslan moments, but I hope I won't be crying all over myself in the theater!

I and my family are soooooooooooooooooooooo excited to see this movie!!!! At first we were concerned because we were afraid that it would be all special effects, but not enough story or the kids would be bad actors (like the first Harry Potter movies, but they've improved!). However, after reading many reviews it looks like it's really going to be great!!!!!! I read today from a Narnia movie newsletter that there is something at the end of the credits and they told people not to rush out as soon as the movie is over. Usually it's just a little thing. Anyway...IT'S THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!!! HURRAY!!!!!!!artyon: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 7, 2005)

I read all of them in elementary school too; so long ago that my poor old brain doesn't remember much about them. :lol: Looking forward to the movie as well...


----------



## Sarah (Dec 7, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I read every single one of these books in elementary school. I loved them so much. My children have now enjoyed them as well.
> 
> Can't wait for the movie! It looks fantastic!
> 
> http://adisney.go.com/disneypictures/narnia/index.html


 
Dont ya just love Kiwi Directors....


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 8, 2005)

I am going to a showing of the movie tonight my church rented out a theatre and are showing the movie! I can't wait to see it


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 8, 2005)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> I am going to a showing of the movie tonight my church rented out a theatre and are showing the movie! I can't wait to see it



Let us know how it is  just not too many spoilers LOL I'm hoping to go see it Saturday if we have time...

MrH


----------



## Navarre (Dec 8, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> just not too many spoilers


 
I don't want to give anything away but it seems that it all has something to do with a big cat and a sorceress.  I think they play dress-up together, I could be wrong. I'm just going from the title.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I don't want to give anything away but it seems that it all has something to do with a big cat and a sorceress. I think they play dress-up together, I could be wrong. I'm just going from the title.




.  Way to go navarre you have ruined it for everyone now!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 9, 2005)

great movie. if you read the book you will love the movie they follow the book almost to a tea! theres action and adventure and just about everything else


----------



## Lisa (Dec 9, 2005)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> great movie. if you read the book you will love the movie they follow the book almost to a tea! theres action and adventure and just about everything else



Thanks for letting us know HKF!  It is on my must see list for this weekend if I can squeeze it in.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

That, King Kong, Aeon Flux...we may be looking at a busy movie-going weekend!


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't care at all about Aeon Flux. King Kong looks pretty true to the original so I'll give it a looksee when I get the chance. Narnia brings back fond childhood memories though and I'll see it as soon as possible(funny that I'm 19 and already talking about childhood memories.)


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 9, 2005)

Saw Narnia and LOVED it!!!!!  artyon:   They did a great job!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm glad to be hearing good reviews of the movie. I hope to see it Sunday.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 10, 2005)

I will have to wait until next weekend or maybe even the weekend after christmas....


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm watching it tonight (if my date lets me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I'll tell you all what I think of it.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Saw the movie yesterday. It was excellent. I wouldn't put it up there with Lord of the Rings but it's great on its own merit. 

Some of the CGI animals didn't come off quite as well as they could have. Using live animals would have looked better but I'm sure there would be some issues with throwing wolves, cheetahs, polar bears, and such together and expecting them to play nicely.

The battle scene was really good.  I don't have any real criticisms of the actors' performances.

The theater was absolutely packed even though this was the biggest theater in town and there were 6 showings a day. Lots of kids but nothing so bad a child couldn't watch it. It's not a very humorous movie though; it takes itself quite seriously.

I'd certainly recommend anyone who enjoys fantasy films to go see it.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw it... was very good. Took my wife, who never read the books, and she enjoyed it. Very true to the books. Was great, since I had not read the books in a good 15+ years. Now inspired to go reread the whole series  Might see if I can get wife to read them too. I wonder if they will move on the the next books? I sure hope so!

Wife was really impressed with the Witch. Loved her in Constantine.

MrH


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I wonder if they will move on the the next books? I sure hope so!
> 
> Wife was really impressed with the Witch. Loved her in Constantine.


 
Check the box office gross for this film. ... Oh, yeah; There'll be sequels!

Tilda Swinton's portrayal of The White Witch was very different than I expected it to be. It took me a while to warm up to her (no pun intended) but, by the end, I'd decided I liked the way she did the character. At first I didn't think she was as intimidating or sinister as she should be but I eventually felt that her persona fitted her regal view of herself.

And, yes, she was really good in Constantine.  Her androgenous look really fit her character.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Check the box office gross for this film. ... Oh, yeah; There'll be sequels!
> 
> Tilda Swinton's portrayal of The White Witch was very different than I expected it to be. It took me a while to warm up to her (no pun intended) but, by the end, I'd decided I liked the way she did the character. At first I didn't think she was as intimidating or sinister as she should be but I eventually felt that her persona fitted her regal view of herself.
> 
> And, yes, she was really good in Constantine.  Her androgenous look really fit her character.



I hope they do all 7 sequels!

I thought she did a pretty darn good portrayal of the witch... even some of the subtle features of how she interacted with Eduard were present.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I thought she did a pretty darn good portrayal of the witch... even some of the subtle features of how she interacted with Eduard were present.


 
Yeah, I think I had certain expectations going in and it skewed my reaction while I was watching it. I've since revised my opinion. 

Besides, it was obvious by the end that she was no prissy diva.  The gal could definitely throw down!

People shouldn't make assumptions.  I guess I've read too many comics where the villian is the megalomaniacal "Mwu-Haa-Haa!" sort.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 18, 2005)

I just came back from finally seeing the movie.

I was amazed.  It was awesome.  It was my childhood. 

The movie was so true to the book.  I loved every moment.  I want to see the rest of them turn into movies.

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm glad you enjoyed it. It was a great movie to watch. It made me forget the rest of the world for a while. I think that's what a film like this should do.



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> It was my childhood.



You found a wardrobe that spirited you off to a distant magical realm and then you became the queen?!??  COOL!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 18, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I'm glad you enjoyed it. It was a great movie to watch. It made me forget the rest of the world for a while. I think that's what a film like this should do.
> 
> 
> 
> You found a wardrobe that spirited you off to a distant magical realm and then you became the queen?!??  COOL!



When I was a child, I spent many a time looking in my Baba's old wardrobe when we would visit her, hoping to find a land behind the clothing.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 18, 2005)

Y'know, my wife told me the same thing about going to her grandmother's house. It was also a direct result of reading Narnia as a child. That's great.

I had never read any of the books until this year (when I heard about the movie). I've only read The Magician's Nephew and The LW&W so far but I'm enjoying them a lot.

My days as a child (well, and adult) were spent reading comic books. I guess it's more a male thing for the most part. But still, they opened my imagination and inspired me to create stories for others.

They've also been the biggest influence on my morality, as weird as that sounds. They taught me the value of doing the right thing and refusing to surrender to either external or internal forces even before I started martial arts.

Sometimes I still encounter a situation and think to myself, "How would Steve Rogers handle that?". (If you don't know who Steve is, that's okay.)

For those who doubt that martial arts is more than a hobby, I encourage anyone to take a hard look at those things in their life that propel them toward Goodness. Whether that's The Art, Narnia, or even a comic book I say it's worth appreciating.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2005)

We just saw it. I still haven't read the books, but I thought that it was pretty good.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 19, 2005)

I have to say I don't see it as being quite as good to the Harry Potter movies. The comparison is inevitable though not necessarily warranted.

I think that the main difference here is that, like Lisa, so many ppl remember these books from their childhood. That makes this film much more powerful in its own way.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

Could be construed as SPOILERS, but I don't think they give much away:








Noting that Father Christmas gave the youngest daughter a knife for one of her two presents, I commented to my family that "Everyone likes getting a knife for Christmas!" in the hopes that they'll take up the hint.

At the end, as she ran around with her bottle tending to the fallen, I thought of the fact that she also had a knife with her and I was reminded of St. Alia of the Knife in Dune.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2006)

I just saw this movie last night. I enjoyed it. Keep in mind that it's been ~25 years since I read the books, so I can't comment on how true they were to the original storyline...
BTW, according to IMDB:


			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> Walden has optioned the entire seven-part "Chronicles of Narnia" fantasy book series for film development.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 3, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I just saw this movie last night. I enjoyed it. Keep in mind that it's been ~25 years since I read the books, so I can't comment on how true they were to the original storyline...


 
I enjoyed the movie as well, brings you back a few years!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 3, 2006)

I saw it over the weekend & enjoyed very much.  Although I haven't read the books since I was a kid (at least 25 yrs ago), the movie seemed to be faithful to what I remember.  If Walden does have the rights & plans to make films out of the rest, I hope they'll be as good as this one.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 3, 2006)

I read all 7 books at least once a year all through middle school and high school, and have reread them several times since... one of the perils of having an English professor for a father!  Especially since one of his specialities is Tolkien - and I started reading that in middle school too, after hearing my father and older sister talking about Smaug.

I have to say that the movie of The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe was very well done - much better than the BBC version (which wasn't bad - but not nearly this good).  I enjoyed it quite a bit.  That said, however, I still think the book was better - but then, it's really hard to make a movie that is BETTER than a classic novel, and I'm not sure I've seen one.  I've seen a few cases where the book was written from the screenplay, and I thought the movie was better - but when the book came first, well... I don't know.  Although the movie was really good!


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jan 5, 2006)

I plan to read all the books and watch the movie....just after I graduate...this semester is going to be fun.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/video/trailer/me60638658

Prince Caspian! Woo-hoo! I'm looking forward to this  I loved the LW&W movies...


----------



## thardey (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like they're pushing the "action sequences" of P.C, an area that was kind of lacking in LW&W.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 6, 2008)

I first read the books in 8th grade (a looooong time ago) and now I am reading them to my daughter. What a pleasure sharing them with her.


----------

